# RAID 1 wie einstellen? UEFI Board



## e4syyy (7. Februar 2013)

Moin,

ich hab mir eben 2x3TB Platten eingebaut. Bios erkennt diese auch aber ich finde einfach die Option nicht wo ich im BIOS Raid 1 einstellen kann.... 
Das Handbuch vom Mainboard wie soll es anders sein liegt natürlich weit weit weg auf der Arbeit. Vielleicht kann mir ja wer von Euch schnell bei dem Problem helfen.

Gruß

P.S. GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H


----------



## cdo (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

habe zwar kein Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, allerdings kann ich Google bedienen.
Handbuch Englisch (33.89MB): http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z77x-ud3h_e.pdf
-->Ab Seite 82 steht da, im UEFI Menüpunkt "Peripherals" die "SATA Mode Selection" bei den gewählten Harddrives von "AHCI" auf "RAID". 
Dann laut Handbuch weiter bis Seite 103 (je nach gewünschter Konfiguration)

mfg


----------



## e4syyy (7. Februar 2013)

Danke. Aber wenn ich auf Raid stelle, dann läuft doch die SSD nicht mehr in AHCI und das soll doch fuchtbar schlecht für die SSD sein oder? Ansonsten blicke ich selbst mit handbuch nicht durch..... 
Da steht was von beim booten strg-l drücken für Raid-BIOS aber es passiert nichts.... da blickt doch niemand druch.. 

Sata Modusauswahl von AHCI auf Raid gestellt.
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-18042951/130207193337.jpg.html

Marvel GSATA Controller wird im Handbuch nicht erwähnt und steht auf AHCI. Raid einstellung wäre möglich.
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-18043006/130207193356.jpg.html

Hab nun alles versucht und komme einfach nicht weiter....


----------



## cdo (7. Februar 2013)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Allerdings ist im RAID - Modus automatisch auch AHCI an. Somit kannst du deine 2x3TB Platten als Raid I konfigurieren und deine SSD bleibt so wie sie ist.
Wichtig wäre noch, dass dein Board RAID (0,1,5,10) am Intel Z77 Controller und RAID (0,1) am Marvell 88SE9172 unterstützt. Soweit ich dein Handbuch richtig verstehe, regelt der Marvel die eSATA-Anschlüsse, also wirst du wohl den Intel verwenden. Sobald du im UEFI im Menüpunkt "Peripherals" die "SATA Mode Selection" von "AHCI" auf "RAID" gestellt hast, einmal neu starten und STRG+I drücken, um das RAID-Config Menü zu öffnen und einzurichten (Handbuch Seiten 83 bis 88). Alternativ kannst du es auch im Windows machen, mittels dem Intel Rapid Storage Technology Utility (sollte rechts unten in der Taskliste sein oder im Starmenu). Wird auch in deinem Handbuch erklärt,
oder alternativ im Handbuch von Intel selbst: http://download.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/irst_user_guide.pdf


----------



## e4syyy (7. Februar 2013)

cdo schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Allerdings ist im RAID - Modus automatisch auch AHCI an. Somit kannst du deine 2x3TB Platten als Raid I konfigurieren und deine SSD bleibt so wie sie ist.
> Wichtig wäre noch, dass dein Board RAID (0,1,5,10) am Intel Z77 Controller und RAID (0,1) am Marvell 88SE9172 unterstützt. Soweit ich dein Handbuch richtig verstehe, regelt der Marvel die eSATA-Anschlüsse, also wirst du wohl den Intel verwenden. Sobald du im UEFI im Menüpunkt "Peripherals" die "SATA Mode Selection" von "AHCI" auf "RAID" gestellt hast, einmal neu starten und STRG+I drücken, um das RAID-Config Menü zu öffnen und einzurichten (Handbuch Seiten 83 bis 88). Alternativ kannst du es auch im Windows machen, mittels dem Intel Rapid Storage Technology Utility (sollte rechts unten in der Taskliste sein oder im Starmenu). Wird auch in deinem Handbuch erklärt,
> oder alternativ im Handbuch von Intel selbst: http://download.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/irst_user_guide.pdf


 
Das im RAID-Modus AHCI Automatisch an ist wusste ich nicht, danke!
Ich kann so oft STRG+I oder L drücken wie ich will, es startet immer Windows! Den Raid will ich unbedingt in BIOS einstellen weil es sicherer sein soll zur Datensicherung?! Wenn ich Windows formatieren muss ist ja der software raid fott....

Wenn ich irgendwann mal reinkommen sollte, auf was die Strip Size stellen?


----------



## cdo (7. Februar 2013)

Hi. Da hatte ich deinen Post zuvor gar nicht mehr gesehen, als ich das letzte Mal geschrieben haben. Ich sollte wirklich öfters aktualisieren drücken 
Ganz prinzipiell ist AHCI nicht immer und überall an, wenn man auf RAID stellt, aber im Falle vom Intel Z77 Controller schon. Der von dir erwähnte Punkt im UEFI "GSATA Controller" ist der Controller von Marvell und wäre für externe Geräte (also eSATA)
Tut mir leid, dass ich blöd frage, aber STRG-I (also CTRL-I) im POST Screen (also zu dem Zeitpunkt, in dem du auch ins BIOS/UEFI gehen würdest), nicht später, wenn das Betriebssystem schon startet. Klar oder?
Ein im Windows erstelltes Software-RAID ist nochmal ganz was anderes. Die Software von Intel im Windows greift auf den Z77 Controller zu und macht da dass Gleiche, wie auch das Configuration Utility wärend des Bootvorganges.
Strip Size (also Blockgröße) ist eine Philosophie-Frage. Je größer, desto performanter (natürlich nicht ins Unentliche) bzw. kommt drauf an, was auf die Platten draufkommt. Bei tausendTextdateien á 1kb und einer Stripsize von 512kb, würden diese schon dann 512.000kb belegen (weil der kleinste Datenblock 512kb groß ist) und so weiter. Wenn vieles Verschiedenes drauf kommt bzw. keine absolut spezielle Anwendung oder Dateiart bzw. Größe, fährst du sicher mit der default Einstellung gut (also 128kb)


----------



## e4syyy (7. Februar 2013)

Ich drücke STRG+I natürlich bevor Windows startet.
Also soll ich im BIOS einfach Intep Rapid Store Technology aktivieren und meinen RAID 1 per software einstellen? Dadurch hab ich keine Nachteile wie durch eine BIOS Einstellung?
Und falls eine Festplatte kaputt geht oder windows stirbt gehen die daten zumindest auf einer Platte nicht verloren?

Vielen dank dir!

Edit: Ich könnte ausflippen! In der Software von Intel hab ich nicht den "Create" Button wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Der fehlt einfach.... gleich hau ich was gegen die Wand....


----------



## cdo (7. Februar 2013)

hmmm... prinzipiell gehts da eigentlich um das Problem, dass dir nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben wird mit STRG-I ins RAID-Config Tool zu kommen. Somit wäre das mal zu klären. Was ist wenn wirklich das Windows stirbt. Wäre ja blöd, wenn du nicht ins Config-Tool kommst. Das Tool bzw. die Möglichkeit dorthin zu kommen, wir dir ja erst gegeben, wenn im Bios die Settings (also auf RAID) richtig sind. Es könnte auch sein, dass du die zwei 3TB Platten an verschiedenen Ports angeschlossen hast. Die sollten Beide entweder am Anschluss SATA 0/1 oder 2/3/4/5 sein. Und, wie gesagt nicht die Einstellungen im UEFI bei GSATA ändern (das ist der Marvell Controller) für die SATA Ports 6/7 (laut deinen Screenshots hast du das ohnehin nicht gemacht).


----------



## e4syyy (7. Februar 2013)

Pic-Upload.de - 313.jpg

Der button fehlt einfach zum RAID einstellen..... 

P.S. Beide 3TB Platten sind bei 3/5 angeschlossen.


----------



## cdo (7. Februar 2013)

Hi nochmal. Also von Hinten nach Vorne 
Da du beide Platten neu eingebaut hast, ist klar, dass sie nicht im Windows Explorer angezeigt werden, da Beide noch nicht im Diskmanager aktiviert bzw. partitioniert sind. Solltest du auch jetzt noch gar nicht machen, da du ja ein RAID daraus erstellen willst (und dabei werde diese so oder so vom RAID Tool nochmal partitioniert bzw. formatiert).
Gut ist auch, dass du schreibst, dass beide Platten im BIOS bzw. UEFI und in der Intel Software angezeigt werden. Somit ist schon mal sicher, dass sie mit Strom versorgt werden. SATA-Connectors 3 und 5 ist auch gut, da diese laut Handbuch Seite 27 am Gleichen (Intel Z77 3Gb/s) Controller hängen. Laut deinem Screenshot in Beitrag Nr.3 ist im UEFI auch der RAID-Modus am richtigen Controller aktiviert. 
Summa summarum: ja, es sollte funktionieren. Warum nicht, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Tut mir leid... 


EDIT: Nur um nochmal nachzufragen: Siehst du überhaupt (wenn auch nur ganz kurz) den Text am Bildschirm "hit CTRL-I to Enter RAID Config"?

Wenn ja, nach langem rumsuchen im Google, könnten_ mögliche_ Ursachen noch folgende sein:
-anscheinen können einige Kombinationen aus Tastaturmodell und dafür verwendeten USB-Anschluss dafür sorgen, dass der STRG-I (bzw. CTRL-I) -Befehl so kurz nach POST nicht angenommen wird:
Versuche mal deine Tastatur an einem anderen USB-Anschluss
-der STRG-I Befehl wird nur für ganz kurze Zeit zwischen Enter UEFI und Windows-Start angenommen. Auch wenn ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass du das sicher schon gemacht hast: Hämmer STRG-I zwischen Einschalten und Windows Start in die Tastatur, bis es geht (aber nicht zuuuu stark, bin nicht für Folgeschäden verantwortlich )

Wenn nein:
-es _kann_ sein, dass in verschiedenster Hardwareconfig und benutzter UEFI-Version, die RAID-Config-Auswahl einfach nicht gegeben wird, obwohl es das müßte. Da könnte ein UEFI Update (auf eigene Gefahr) Abhilfe schaffen

Ansonsten hat vielleicht Irgendjemand eine Idee? Vielleicht sogar ein Gigabyte-Experte?


Nochmal EDIT: Vielleicht können dir die netten Leute von Gigabyte hier im Forum/Community-Center/Supportforum:Hersteller und Onlineshops/Gigabyte Mainboards weiterhelfen? 
Kompetenter als ich, sind die sicher allemal. 
Viel Glück!


----------



## e4syyy (7. Februar 2013)

Den Text sehe ich nicht mit  "hit CTRL-I to Enter RAID Config".
- Es kommt das Gigabyte Logo mit drück DEL für BIOS und dann ist sofort Windows da. (Dabei hab ich schnellstart im BIOS deaktiviert!)
- Ich hab die Tastatur extra schon mit dem PS2 Anschluss angeschlossen, denn mit USB ging garnix!
- BIOS ist aktuell.F19e

Es funtkioniert ja nichtmal die Intel Software richtig, weil einfach der Button fehlt.

Ich hab echt so nen Hals grade auf Intel und Co. Gibts doch nicht! Wenn es gleich nicht klappt, dann verkauf ich die Festplatten hier aufm Marktplatz und sicher meine Bilder eben nicht.....


----------



## e4syyy (7. Februar 2013)

Soooooo.....

nachdem ich das Bios auf eine alte Version gepatcht hab ging auch endlich das Raid-BIOS. Leider hat irgendwas dabei wohl meine Windows 8 Installation zerschossen und ich musste neu installieren. Im Windows musste ich dann Intel Rapid Technology installieren damit Win8 überhaupt erst die vollen 3TB erkennen konnte. Nun klappt wohl alles.

Eine letzte frage. Lasse ich im BIOS weiterhin RAID eingestellt oder zurück auf AHCI wegen der SSD.

Danke für deine hilfe cdo.

P.S. Rechtschreibfehler gingen auf Kosten des blödes iPads^^


----------



## cdo (8. Februar 2013)

Dann wars also wirklich ein BIOS/UEFI Update.... und dann mußtest du das Windows auch noch neu Installieren.... Naja, immerhin funktionierts; Freut mich für dich.
Bitte im UEFI auf jeden Fall auf RAID lassen. Sobald du auf AHCI zurückstellst, funktioniert dein RAID nicht mehr (die 2x3TB werden damit auch auf AHCI gestellt, da sie am gleichen Controller hängern).
Viel Spass und freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte.


----------

